# Neues System



## TommyAngelo (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi
Ich möchte mir ein neues System zulegen, das ich hauptsächlich fürs Zocken nutzen werde. Laufwerke, ein Netzteil (Tagan U33-400), einen CPU-Kühler (Scythe Mine) hab ich schon.
Was ich mir überlegt hab:

Gigabyte P35(C)-DS3R 
C2D E6750 tray
Corsair DDR2-800 twins cl4 2GB
Seagate Barracuda 500GB

Bei der Grafikkarte und dem Gehäuse weiß ich nicht so recht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2007)

Gehäuse: Chenbro SR-209, kostet etwa 100 mit Käfig, schaut recht gut aus und ist riesig (allerdings nur für 4 HDDs geeigent)

Bei der Grafikkarte weiß ich auch nicht so recht, da noch einige neue und äußerst interessante Geräte erscheinen werden, binnen der nächsten 4-6 Wochen.


----------



## Piy (27. Oktober 2007)

gehäuse gibts ja genug, wenn du viel auf lans gehst, schau dir doch meins mal an(hat n griff oben und wiegt nich zuviel ^^):
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3651
das ist groß, hat praktische einschübe für die festplatten und gute lüftung, ich mach vorne noch 3 laufwerksblenden ab für einen weiteren frontlüfter  aber da pump jetzt schon einiges ^^
is aber nich billig, gibt sicher auch gute für 30  


graka klare empfehlung: 8800gt  
rechtfertigungen gibs ja genug auf den newsseiten dieser welt 


ich wette ich schriebe so lahm, dass ich 4. oder so bin xD


----------



## TommyAngelo (27. Oktober 2007)

Ja. Ist es ansonsten in Ordnung?


----------



## GoZoU (27. Oktober 2007)

Statt des Corsair RAMs würde ich auf Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800 setzten, die haben ne Menge OC Potential.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## TommyAngelo (27. Oktober 2007)

Danke für den Tipp.
Ich hatte ursprünglich geplant, alles bei hardwareversand zu bestellen, aber da die Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800 dort nicht vorrätig sind, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Ich bestelle sie bei einem anderen Händler, oder das ganze System bei einem anderen, der diesen RAM hat. Dadurch spart man sich einmal die Versandkosten.


----------



## henni (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde bei geizhals.at die Preise vergleichen und dann bei 2-3 verschiedenen Händlern bestellen. Meistens lohnt sich das. 
Außerdem gibts da die "Wunschlisten"-Funktion. Ich glaube, die übernimmt das dann für dich...


----------



## TommyAngelo (27. Oktober 2007)

Danke. Diese Funktion ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2007)

Piy schrieb:


> graka klare empfehlung: 8800gt
> rechtfertigungen gibs ja genug auf den newsseiten dieser welt



Ach, wäre mir neu, das irgendwer 'ne 8800GT mit 'ner Radeon HD 38x0 verglichen hätte 
Was daran liegen mag, das es noch keinerlei Infos zur RV670 gibt, außer das sie wohl etwas schneller als die HD2900 sein soll.


----------



## GoZoU (27. Oktober 2007)

Naja ein paar Taktraten und (evtl) Bilder gibt es von dem Teil, ansonsten aber nichts wirklich Handfestes.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## TommyAngelo (27. Oktober 2007)

Es bleibt einfach abzuwarten.
Zum Gehäuse: Da bräuchte ich eins mit Seitenfenster.


----------



## EGThunder (28. Oktober 2007)

Mit Seitenfenster schau Dir mal das "Raidmax Smilodon" an, hat bei PCGH ne 2,09 bekommen und es gibt nix was da nicht reingeht.

Zu Ram würde ich locker bei Corsair bleiben. Denn es gibt ja nicht ohne Grund Ram-Teiler und da von OC keine Rede war biste da auf der sicheren Seite und wenn ja kannste auch mit Corsair nen paar Versuche starten.

Bei Grafikkarten würde ich wirklich mal die 8800GT näher anschauen. Bei den Festplatten würde ich eher zu ner 500er Samsung raten. Leise und schnell, dazu toller Preis.

EG


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Oktober 2007)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Naja ein paar Taktraten und (evtl) Bilder gibt es von dem Teil, ansonsten aber nichts wirklich Handfestes.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


Eben, das einzige was bekannt ist, ist wies ausschauen wird, einigermaßen bekannt sind die Namen und das AMD Power!Play in den Desktopmarkt bringt.

Powerplay ist 'nen Stromsparmechanismus a la Cool 'n Quiet, also dynamische Anpassung von Takt und Spannung während des Betriebes.


----------

